# Finished painting a batch of my newer figures



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't had much time to do any modeling or running of my trains. For the past 3 months I've been doing some work on my house and garden. I did manage to spend a little time each week painting some of my figures.
















Now that the work is winding down on the house, I can start focusing more on modeling. I just have a couple of more figures to finish painting and I think I will build a structure. It will be Moanalua depot. Its a depot that was situated on my Great Great Grandfather's land on the island of Oahu. I can't be sure but I suspect that it was part of an arrangement he worked out with Dillingham for the rightaway that went through his lands. Moanalua depot was rarely used, but he may have had plans to ship goats or cattle out of there since he was planning to use the land for that purpose according to a land grant my son found at the Bishop museum.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice, actually Excellent figures! 
But my critters would eat them and I'm too forgetful.... to bring 'em in. 

Your shelf looks like a painted diarama, love the purse. Get busy, they need a home! 

John


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

These are some of the most striking miniature figures I have seen in any scale. An outstanding job on the facial expressions. Almost too good to put outside. Mahalo bra for the pictures.

Wayne

Knackered Valley Railroad
Long Island, NY


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Incredible... just incredible... 
Sherlock Holmes, Hercule Piorot, Jane Marple... who's the forth? Hastings?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. Any similarity to those characters is purely coincidental. They are copyrighted characters and I would not dream of violating that. These are a Brit, A Belgian an Old maid and a sad dude in a bowler that I call Clyde


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By rkapuaala on 20 Jul 2013 06:35 PM 
Thanks guys. Any similarity to those characters is purely coincidental. They are copyrighted characters and I would not dream of violating that. These are a Brit, A Belgian an Old maid and a sad dude in a bowler that I call Clyde  Understood...

Oh c'mon, no one else noticed? No other Masterpiece Theater G-Gaugers out there?









Still, utterly fantastic work!


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh sweet Mystery of life, at last I have found thee! 

Those are superb and if you would email me , I would like to purchase the group, and of course the valeese the 'old broad' has. I only hope I could paint them as well as you have. 

Pray tell, whoooooooo, has the high boots behind the fellow in the deerstalker?


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

My guess is Charlie Chan, but Hawaii's not comin' clean...


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Great figures you are really talented and thanks for sharing and inspiring us 
Dennis


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks all. I have emailed those that requested it.


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

The paint and sculpt jobs are amazing keep up the good work!


----------

